# How do I control villager placement?



## Aurora (Jul 1, 2013)

I know there was a thread on it but I can't find it.

I saw that a roped off area was being taken, so I turned off the game without saving. I then started a new player, but when I went to the town the roped off area was still there. Then I went back a day and tried with a new player again. The roped off area is still there.

Please help! This house will be in a bad spot plus it's Diva... and she looks frightening


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 1, 2013)

The game saves as you load a character. It's there forever now.

When you create a new character it places you in the game w/o saving.

I'll go find the thread


----------



## Aurora (Jul 1, 2013)

I found it but thank you. So how do we control villagers then? I don't know when they'll be coming


----------



## Rune (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm afraid it's too late, you're supposed to do the new player thing BEFORE getting on your mayor for the day.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ling-quot-where-houses-appear&highlight=loads



Aurora said:


> I found it but thank you. So how do we control villagers then? I don't know when they'll be coming



How many villagers do you have? if 1 out of 9 moves out then you have a 100% chance to get a new one


----------



## Aurora (Jul 1, 2013)

traceguy said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ling-quot-where-houses-appear&highlight=loads
> 
> 
> 
> How many villagers do you have? if 1 out of 9 moves out then you have a 100% chance to get a new one


Diva was the 9th one... any advice to getting villagers to move out faster?


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 1, 2013)

Aurora said:


> Diva was the 9th one... any advice to getting villagers to move out faster?



I find it's random. Whether the villager is best friends or worst friends. They might just ask to move out. Time Traveling is probably the only way to make one move out soon.


----------



## Ninfia Chan (Aug 9, 2013)

To move villigers out you can push them around until they get mad.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ninfia Chan said:


> To move villigers out you can push them around until they get mad.



Actually, that doesn't work to get them to move.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

█⌦♫​If there was a plot yesterday and you have room, I'm pretty sure you get a plot two days after (as in on that 2nd day). I don't know, but two days after Zell moved out, Mint moved in.​♫⌫█​


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 9, 2013)

Can we get a FAQ page stickied somewhere? The same five questions get asked multiple times a day and then get buried under new posts too quickly to help more than a few people :/


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

KitchenWhisk said:


> Can we get a FAQ page stickied somewhere? The same five questions get asked multiple times a day and then get buried under new posts too quickly to help more than a few people :/



I would like this. Does anyone want me to start one? I bet it would help a lot of beginners who ask the same question every single day


----------

